# Ps3 Controller am Pc - Analog Sticks funktionieren nicht!



## 123 (15. November 2010)

Hallo.
Habe vor kurzem nen Ps3 Conrtoller an meinem Pc angeschlossen.
Soweit so gut.
Bei jedem SPiel klappt es mit dem zocken.(Mit Controller natürlich)
Habe nur ein Problem.
Die 2 Analog Sticks funktionieren einfach nciht ô.o
Nicht bei PES 2011;PoP;Re5;usw.....
Ich kann mich da nur mit dem Steuerkreuz bewegen.
Bei der Ps3 Funktioniern die Sticks.(Nicht das es kaputt ist) 
Hoffe auf HILFE !


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ps3 Controller am Pc - Analog Sticks funktionieren nciht!*

Der Controller ist nicht für PC gedacht, da musst Du nach Treibern suchen, und zwar halt Moddingtreiber, da Sony keine für PC anbietet.

Was für ein windows hast Du denn?

Vlt. schau mal zB hier Ps3 controller am PC nutzen (Windows 7) - ForumBase


----------



## 123 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ps3 Controller am Pc - Analog Sticks funktionieren nciht!*

Habe Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit !
Einen Treiber habe ich schon drauf.
So ein Sixaxsis Treiber ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2010)

Dann lies mal den Thread genau durch, viele der Treiber sind halt nicht für win7. Geh da im Thread mal die Lösungen durch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Benutze Motion Injoy, sind die besten Treiber die es gibt für den PS3 Controller. Hat sogar Profile sowie nen Xbox360 Controller Emulator, sodass in jedem Spiel der Controller als Xbox Pad erkannt, und entsprechend konfiguriert wird.


----------



## 123 (16. November 2010)

das mit dem motion injoy klappt nicht <.<
GIbt es noch andere Trfeiber ?
Wie gesagt Motioniinjoy klappt einfach nciht  kriege immer Fehlermeldungen,es bricht auch immer ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2010)

Klar klappt Motion Injoy  


Man muss nur wissen wie ^^ 


1. Müssen erstmal alle Treiber runter, vom Controller. ALLE Reste müssen runter, das geht nur über den Gerätemanager mit Umgebungsvariable. Vorher aber ziehst du den Controller ab. 

2. Xbox 360 Treiber installieren 

3. Motion Injoy installieren 

4. Das DS3-Tool starten, welches durch motion Injoy installiert wird, und darüber die Treiber installieren (wenn "Error-Code 0" kommt, ist alles I.O.)

5. Controller anschließen und neustarten 

6. Controller sollte beim booten vibrieren 

7. Das DS3-Tool starten, Xbox Emulation auswählen 

8. In der Systemsteuerung unter den Controller einmal kalibrieren (wegen Trigger-Genauigkeit)

9. Spiel starten und dich freuen ^^


----------



## Markus Augustus (7. November 2011)

Hab dasselbe Problem. Habe Motioninjoy installiert. Der Controller funktioniert ganz normal per Steuerkreuz, nur die Analogsticks reagieren nicht und die Starttaste, auch nicht beim kalibrieren.  Muss ich dazu den xbox 360 Treiber installieren? Wenn ja bitte um Link.


----------



## Markus Augustus (7. November 2011)

So, hab den xbox 360 treiber gefunden und installiert. Hab den hier genommen: Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
Funktioniert leider immer noch nicht. Übrigens bei der Kalibrierung wird der Klick vom Analogstick erkannt nur die Bewegungen nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2011)

Erst Xbox 360 Treiber installieren, dann DS3 Tool. Dann Controller anschließen, DS3 Tool starten, Treiber laden, und XBox 360 Emulation auswählen, anschließend auf übernehmen drücken. Fertig  

Da du schon bissel rumgefummelt hast, würde ich vorher aber die Treiber richtig entfernen. Dazu den Controller abziehen und folgende Schritte durchführen

1. Windowstaste + Pause
2. Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen
3. Umgebungsvariablen
4. Bei Systemvariablen auf "Neu"
5. "DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES" mit dem Wert "1" eingeben (ohne ")
6. Gerätemanager öffnen
7. Bei Ansicht "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" aktivieren
8. Alle Gamecontroller deinstallieren, auch die transparenten
9. Xbox 360 Software über "Programme und Funktionen" deinstallieren


Hinweis, die Umgebungsvariable erzwingt, das auch nicht angeschlossene Geräte im Gerätemanager angezeigt werden. Diese sind dann Transparent dargestellt. Ohne diese Variable kannst du die Treiber nicht sauber entfernen.


----------



## Markus Augustus (7. November 2011)

Hammermäßig!!! Vielen, vielen Dank. Es läuft.


----------



## Markus Augustus (8. November 2011)

Zu früh gefreut. Hab den PC neugestartet und die Analogsticks gehen schon wieder nicht. Bitte um Hilfe, Danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2011)

Du musst jedesmal im DS3 Tool Xbox360 Controller wählen und auf "übernehmen" drücken.


----------



## Markus Augustus (9. November 2011)

Danke, das klappt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2011)

Kein Problem


----------



## jkn (28. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem.
Ich habe alles nach der Anleitung von Fr3@k gemacht, und hat soweit dann auch alles geklappt gehabt, konnte dank X-BoX-Emulation auch die Joysticks benutzen und alles. Jetzt hab ich einen neuen PS3-Controller hier, und jetz gehts nicht mehr. Habe deshalb auch alles gelöscht, ebenfalls nach der Anleitung von Fr3@k. Der Controller wird zwar von MotionJoy erkannt und angzeigt, wenn ich dann allerdings X-BoX-Emualte auswähle höre ich nur einen Ton, aber der Controller funktioniert nicht.

Danke schonmal vorweg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

Auch nicht wenn du die PS-Taste drückst?


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Geht das auch mit dem Controller der nur das Ladekabel hat?


----------



## jkn (28. November 2011)

Wann soll ich denn die PS-Taste drücken? 
Ich habe noch vergessen: es blinken alle 4 Lämpchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geht das auch mit dem Controller der nur das Ladekabel hat?


 
Afaik gibt es kein Original Controller mit festem Kabel 

@jkn 

Nachdem du Xbox Emulation ausgewählt hast. 

Ist der Controller evtl noch an der Playse angemeldet? Bitte beim installieren des Controllers die PS3 vom Strom trennen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Das kann ich nicht wissen, dann sollte es funktionieren(Ist der der der Slim bei lag).
Und ich habe mehr Geld, auch wenn der Controller nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht wissen, dann sollte es funktionieren(Ist der der der Slim bei lag).
> Und ich habe mehr Geld, auch wenn der Controller nicht optimal ist.


 
Sorry, ich verstehe nicht was du mir grad sagen willst


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Das war mir schon klar.
Das kann ich nicht wissen,, das es nur welche ohne Kabel gab.
Controller= nicht optimal und lag der Konsole (slim mit 250Gb) bei, am PC nutzen = mehr Geld in der Tasche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar.
> Das kann ich nicht wissen,, das es nur welche ohne Kabel gab.
> Controller= nicht optimal und lag der Konsole (slim mit 250Gb) bei, am PC nutzen = mehr Geld in der Tasche.


 
Ich verstehe es immernoch nicht  


Also der Controller der der PS3 beilag, ist ein originaler oder nicht? Also mit abnehmbaren USB-Kabel? Und was wieso ist der Controller nicht optimal?


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Der liegt mir nicht so gut in der Hand.
Könnte etwas größer sein und es ist der orginale.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

Ja das ist ja schön und gut, aber was hat das mit dem Thema zutun?


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Nichts, nur du hast mich nicht verstanden.
Also Off-topic hiermit beendet.


----------



## jkn (28. November 2011)

Playstation besitze ich gar nicht, habe den Controller vom Kumpel bekommen. Wenn ich die PS-Taste drücke, nach dem ich XBoX-Emulation ausgewählt habe, blinken nicht mehr alle tasten gleichzeitg, sondern von 1 nach 4. Aber funktionieren tut er trotzdem nicht.


----------



## jkn (28. November 2011)

Super, danke. Nach einem Neustart funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei! 
Vielen vielen Dank!
Gruß jkn!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

Ja ein Neustart bewirkt oft Wunder


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerda leider DS3 Toll zu erst installiert. 
Wie kann ich es jetzt wieder deinstallieren bzw alles wieder weg machen?


----------



## Skulli (29. Januar 2017)

Ich wollte mir das Tool danke Resident Evil 7 auch mal wieder drauf installieren. Bei mir klappt aber leider gar nix mehr. Controller war noch nie am PC dran wenn ich das Tool öffne kommt nur :

*ERROR*

*The request could not be satisfied.*

CloudFront attempted to establish a connection with the origin, but either the attempt failed or the origin closed the connection. 
Generated by cloudfront (CloudFront)
Request ID: EomYWx3zWOSkDDzGme2x8k8HmmXYsWbfAjKC7R-KjFwFcJ6FqHDD4Q==

Wenn ich auf Local klicke zum verbinden passiert ewig gar nix, manchmal geht das das gewohnte Fenster auf wo man seine Sachen einstellen kann aber es gibt die obere Leiste nicht mehr wo der Treiber drin steht etc... (Es kommt nur recommened BT Dongle)

Kann es sein dass die neuen Versionen kompletter Mist sind ?


----------

